# FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE - rule being ignored



## da1 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a 9.1-STABLE r251615 acting as a firewall.

The rules:

```
block in all
pass out all keep state

[...]
block return from !$internal_ip to $external_ip
```

What I want is to block all the network except $internal to from accessing $external_ip. For some reason, the above rule simply does not work. However, the below does work and block everyone except $internal_ip:


```
block return from $internal_net/24 to $external_ip
pass from $internal_ip to $external_ip
```

Why is this? I remember reading the docs for OpenBSD 4.5 and I guess it should work like in the first example.

PS: Yes, I can see the rule with `pfctl -sr` and it does translate properly.


----------

